# New: Supercard DSTWO skins category on FileTrip



## Costello (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I can't believe there wasn't a Supercard DSTWO skins category on FileTrip before!
I've fixed that mistake and moved all the DSTWO skins I could find to that category.

Check it out here: 
http://filetrip.net/c1579-Supercard-DSTWO-Skins.html

Keep up the great work everyone!
Costello


----------



## playallday (Oct 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2010)

alright I'll fix all of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: all done
also, i'm working on a new view for skins and stuff that have images. 
Instead of just a simple list i'd like some kind of grid view with screenshos displayed.


----------



## playallday (Oct 9, 2010)

.


----------

